# Co2 check valve



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I need brass or metal check valve for my Co2 setup.
I am currently using a air line check valve. i know your are not supposed to but i can find one for less the $40 and i looks like i am going to need 2 of them.

So does anyone know where i can find them on the cheap?


----------

